# Best location in the world for SHTF



## Gigio (Jun 25, 2018)

Ok so I have a question but its mostly just for debate.
Most of you are from the US but I'm wondering, what do you guys think it would be the best place in the world to be in case of SHTF?
Taking in consideration any type of SHTF, nuclear, civil war, WW3, sea rise, EMP etc etc etc etc etc.

In my opinion, I think Iceland would be one of the best places to be in case of SHTF. 
Low population, they only have 300k people living there, enough resources to maintain themselves (has they did for thousands of years), no neighbors, they have plenty terrain many many feet over the sea level, they only have 1 culture and its the icelandic one, so they're really united people and many other factors. 
What do u guys think?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Gigio said:


> Ok so I have a question but its mostly just for debate.
> Most of you are from the US but I'm wondering, what do you guys think it would be the best place in the world to be in case of SHTF?
> Taking in consideration any type of SHTF, nuclear, civil war, WW3, sea rise, EMP etc etc etc etc etc.
> 
> ...


Anyplace you're not being shot at.

Second would be a place where you're allowed to defend yourself. That most assuredly leaves Europe out.


----------



## tonybluegoat (Sep 5, 2018)

I would agree with Iceland for anything except a Nuclear Winter. Particularly because they have Geothermal energy that they use for heat, etc.

Now that I think about it where does Iceland get their food from. If they import it then they are in serious danger from any economic disaster, any oil disaster that affects shipping (peak oil isn't dead!), Iceland is particularly vulnerable to solar EMP because the effects are worse near the poles. If their geothermal is control by electricity they it would negate that.

I'm starting to like Iceland less. I change my answer to East Texas. Hot in the Summer, not so cold in the Winter. Mosquitoes all year round and Plenty of trees. And I already live here.


----------



## Gigio (Jun 25, 2018)

tonybluegoat said:


> I would agree with Iceland for anything except a Nuclear Winter. Particularly because they have Geothermal energy that they use for heat, etc.
> 
> Now that I think about it where does Iceland get their food from. If they import it then they are in serious danger from any economic disaster, any oil disaster that affects shipping (peak oil isn't dead!), Iceland is particularly vulnerable to solar EMP because the effects are worse near the poles. If their geothermal is control by electricity they it would negate that.
> 
> I'm starting to like Iceland less. I change my answer to East Texas. Hot in the Summer, not so cold in the Winter. Mosquitoes all year round and Plenty of trees. And I already live here.


I like the already living there answer haha
Iceland gets most food from the sea and also commerce. So yea, they could sustain themselves if they wanted to.
I think its a good option because they can really close up shop and be self sustainable.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Can you get there?
Can you get established and accepted there?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Best Place In The World for SHTF?

The one YOU HAVE and can KEEP.

Next question.


----------



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

That is so true!!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

As soon any any states "'Here' is the best place to go when SHTF", it ceases to be the best place to go because everyone and their uncle will go there.


----------



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

Point taken. Once you say you have it everyone knows so to speak.


----------



## tonybluegoat (Sep 5, 2018)

If I could live somewhere other than Texas it would be in the Mountains of Tennessee. You trade off the access to good dirt, but in return you get better climate than east Texas. Drier. Milder. The Tennessee Mountains are my 2nd choice. I don't see going to another country. I thought about Costa Rica for a while, and I'm the type of guy who actually does what I think I should do. I decided on East Texas, so I sold my house in 2011 and moved to 10 acres and built a prepper homestead. The great thing about living on a homestead is that even if nothing ever goes wrong - other than the complete crap storm that is business as usual in the big cities - It's a great place to live.


----------



## SerenityTactical (Aug 17, 2015)

If you like near arctic temperatures I’m sure Iceland would be fun...imagine the gardening and wild forage opportunities.

Seriously though, New Zealand is where all the Silicon Valley tech moguls are bugging out to...

Lots of underground bunkers being installed here in remote South Island properties.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SerenityTactical said:


> If you like near arctic temperatures I'm sure Iceland would be fun...imagine the gardening and wild forage opportunities.
> 
> Seriously though, New Zealand is where all the Silicon Valley tech moguls are bugging out to...
> 
> ...


Yeah I've read that. I think is almost funny. The very liberals working hard to turn this into a "socialist paradise" now have a place to go so they don't have to deal with the mess they created.


----------



## SerenityTactical (Aug 17, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Yeah I've read that. I think is almost funny. The very liberals working hard to turn this into a "socialist paradise" now have a place to go so they don't have to deal with the mess they created.


Check this article in our NZ Newspaper today...
http://nzh.tw/12120090

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Diego Garcia


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

New Zealand gets my vote.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'll stay in Wisconsin. 

If you imagine the State of Wisconsin as a mitten, imagine it with a cuff. Most of the big cities are in that cuff. You go north about 45 to an hour and all you see is cows and little towns.

And unlike Chicago, we have a football team here.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Per an article a couple of years ago, MN is the best location in the continental U.S. given low risk for natural disasters, abundance of resources and relatively low population. Also a well armed mostly conservative populace.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Where the 'best' place is depends solely on the various factors used to determine it. Remove one factor and the location changes. Add another, and you're headed somewhere else.

*There is no one 'best' location.*


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The best location would be between Slippy and Denton with a couple of the older veterans in front of and behind you... along with bigwheel, a watchman, paraquack, camel923, kauboy, sasquatch, realoldman, hawgrider and a few other people in your neighborhood..

then when they ask you.. what are you scared of.. you can look em right in the eye and say 'I aint scared of nothing!"


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Much to recommend @Slippy advice. Other considerations are climate, water and other natural resources you will need to survive. Wood for fires would be an example. Cultivatable land. Off the beaten path to avoid constant battles to keep what is yours.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> I'll stay in Wisconsin.
> 
> If you imagine the State of Wisconsin as a mitten, imagine it with a cuff. Most of the big cities are in that cuff. You go north about 45 to an hour and all you see is cows and little towns.
> 
> And unlike Chicago, we have a football team here.


Wisconsin has plenty of cows and sheep for a reason - no women - and the few they have are only marginally better than a cow >>>> I forgot - plenty of **** for the guys that get turned down Betsy ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> Wisconsin has plenty of cows and sheep for a reason - no women - and the few they have are only marginally better than a cow >>>> I forgot - plenty of **** for the guys that get turned down Betsy ...


Is there a reason you felt the need to continue to attack people?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@Illini Warrior - I might be misreading. You might be being funny. If that is the case, please use emoticons so it's obvious. Typed humor by itself is sometimes mistaken.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Gigio said:


> Ok so I have a question but its mostly just for debate.
> Most of you are from the US but I'm wondering, what do you guys think it would be the best place in the world to be in case of SHTF?
> Taking in consideration any type of SHTF, nuclear, civil war, WW3, sea rise, EMP etc etc etc etc etc.
> 
> ...


They say the cute blonde ladies out number the men 10 to 1. Sounds like a great place to be. Now they can keep the pickled herring in cream sauce. That's disgusting. At least the jar of the stuff from Kroger. Now maybe the ho made version would be better. Couldnt be any worse anyway.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Think I would be partial to Cheyenne Mountain, Co.


----------



## Gigio (Jun 25, 2018)

I think no place in the US could be the best place to be, u guys do have a shitload of guns per capita and thats very nice but i dont know. 300M population and for example texas is right above Mexico if im not mistaken, so guess where the latinos are going if SHTF? 
But yea, you guys make a common sense point that was that the best place is wichever place u can maintain and be safe at but my question was just for debate, like if you could be with everything perfect somewhere in the world, where would it be
and sorry if i dont have the best grammar hehe, but not bad for a guy that learned english watching movies n stuff right?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> Wisconsin has plenty of cows and sheep for a reason - no women - and the few they have are only marginally better than a cow >>>> I forgot - plenty of **** for the guys that get turned down Betsy ...


Gosh, you do one Chicago Bears joke...


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

Depending on what type of an event happens...a place that is great now may be in ruins after a big quake, flood, fire, etc. I'd like to find a place where a group of 12-15 can survive on what's there and not feel like they are going to be "found" anytime soon. Lots of trees, caves, water and a nude beach could all go a long way when I know I'm done paying the IRS. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

So, I live in Brazil, and if I have a say, perhaps here would be a good place to hide. Nuclear attack is very unlikely, who would bother attacking us? USA, China, Korea, Russia, middle east seem way more dangerous. No hurricanes, no earthquakes, no volcanos. Riots ans epidemies would be very bad. But there it is a LOT of empty land, you can get a good and isolated place for a reasonable price, in whatever climate suits you better. My plan for the bug out location is laid out, I just need some more cash to buy my land ( and build a house on it too). As long as one can manage to keep away from people, it will be ok. 
Worst case scenario would be if some other country decides to attack us for natural resources, then we are screwed 😞


----------



## Gigio (Jun 25, 2018)

Yavanna said:


> So, I live in Brazil, and if I have a say, perhaps here would be a good place to hide. Nuclear attack is very unlikely, who would bother attacking us? USA, China, Korea, Russia, middle east seem way more dangerous. No hurricanes, no earthquakes, no volcanos. Riots ans epidemies would be very bad. But there it is a LOT of empty land, you can get a good and isolated place for a reasonable price, in whatever climate suits you better. My plan for the bug out location is laid out, I just need some more cash to buy my land ( and build a house on it too). As long as one can manage to keep away from people, it will be ok.
> Worst case scenario would be if some other country decides to attack us for natural resources, then we are screwed &#55357;&#56862;


Hello fellow south american! 
I've always said that we're cool as long as we dont have a resource crisis in the world. South america has everything, ****ing everything in natural resources, we only lack decent armies around here so its common sense that when China runs out of food or pretty much any other powerfull country, we will be a target


----------

